# Veritas Low Angle Jack Plane



## CooperDBM

I once bought a Forrest saw blade from Lee Valley. Six months later they sent me a cheque for a few dollars because in the meantime the price of the blade had been reduced. I was impressed.


----------



## grumpy749

I love that store. I have given them many dollars over the years and they have giver me great products and service. Last year for Christmas the wife gave me a low angle block plane made by Veritas Its my go to plane, I love it


----------



## rad457

Funny that these are the 2 planes I have been looking at, I have an old Stanley 60 1/2 that has a PMV11 blade that I what to replace/upgrade. Have an order that will be delivered Thursday, more clamps!


----------



## OSU55

For the best value in in the higher end of hand planes, I go to Lee Valley/Veritas. While not the most attractive, no other manufacturer has the functional design acumen that Veritas does in all of their planes. Their added design features might seem unneeded until you use the tools for awhile and start to understand why they design things in a particular way. Add in quality assurance and customer service at least as good as any other in their market place and the buying decision is pretty easy. The only aspect I've found less than stellar are the angles of the totes, which is purely an individual thing (resolved by making my own).


----------



## Ken90712

Love them and there tools great to see thx for sharing


----------



## lumbermeister

I received the same letter from Lee Valley for the same plane and, y'up, my plane as the defect; i.e., a gap under the toe and forward region of the sole when the toe is fully extended and the plane is set on a flat surface. I've been (am) very happy with this plane, purchased 2 months ago, and did not notice the defect (never operated or checked it with the sole in its fully forward position).

I'll be calling the # provided by Lee Valley tomorrow and will let this forum know of my experience. I have no doubt that I will be treated as a valued customer, and that the plane will be returned tome promptly and in top-notch working order.


----------



## MARCIOCRM

My Jack also came with this problem. It didn't surprised me because Lee Valley send me an email before plane arrived.
Two options: send it back or folow instructions to resolve it.
I've made second option (too much easy) and received a gift card.
After this, I've purchased a Bevel Up Jointer and hope it arrives with same problem and receive one more gift card to buy another Veritas tool.
I'm really satisfied with Lee Valley.


----------



## BenjaminNY

If you listen to the pod cast on finewoodworking.com you quickly get a sense of why this company rocks.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/58025/shop-talk-live-17-behind-the-scenes-at-lee-valley-tools


----------



## lumbermeister

Like Marciorm, Lee Valley provided directions to fix it myself, or send it back. The fix to about 2 minutes with a piece of sandpaper. Hey Marcorm, how did you get a gift card out of this? Thanks.


----------



## MARCIOCRM

Lumbermeister,

Lee Valley offered me a gift card when told me about problem: resolve by myself plus gift card or send it back.
It's possible this happend because I live so far… I'm from Brazil and shipping costs are higher than who lives in USA or Canada.


----------

